# My Honeyhole



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

I got off work this morning at 5AM from the crap hole where I work. I will spare you the details, but lets just say it gets old working in 2500 plus degrees and breathing lead and arsenic all day. So its nice to get out and get some fresh air.
Picked up my cousin and got on the road about 6:30, not in too big of a hurry knowing that at ice off it may take a few days for the fish to realize its spring and plus I wanted it to warm up a bit so they will come breath the fresh oxygen.
Got up to my honeyhole where I usually slay the fish, usually catching dozens a day year round. as you can see the ice was far enough to cast on too. And the weather did not look too promising.
















I started off with a Rapala F7 silver. After about 10 cast It did not feel right. I swithed to a F7 in Rainbow, and Bam Hit after hit. These where not just nibbles, they where drive by hit rod benders, but I could not set the hook. I switched to me good ol Jakes Lure gold with red dots of course, and first cast, Bam another rod bender without setting the hook. I know they had to be browns, knowing that rainbows do not hit as aggressive as browns or brooks.
After losing my Jakes by snagging it on the Ice shelf, I swithed to my good old gold Panther martin in a size 4 which never lets me down. And this is what I ended up with.








Two 16 1/2 inch browns, not bad for only being there an hour and not hooking at least a dozen other fish. They where not the fattest browns, but bigger than I expected. And atleast I get to eat another day.


----------



## mzshooter (Apr 8, 2008)

I like your huneyhole, is the road still muddy? I was there two weeks ago and the lake was iced over.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I like your honeyhole as well, problem is, I don't know where it is  . Good looking fish, glad you got out of the work hole to enjoy yourself.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Those are some good looking browns from the old "honeyhole". o-||


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good report on your 'Honeyhole' !!! 

That picture tells more than the reports I've been watching...looks like the place will be ready for pontoons soon....

Those are _fine_ fish, I'm quite surprised you caught browns... :shock: ....I figured the bows would be hitting first....

Thanks for the report..!!


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Great pics of some nice fishies. It always amazes me when I get a strong strike with a lure that has multiple treble hooks and the fish doesn't get stuck. It's nice to see more open water. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice job. I've never fished there. In fact, I'm not too sure where it is. 

That drives me nuts when everything that hits my lure comes undone. At least you got 2 to hold on.

Thanks for the report.


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

I just noticed the pic is cutting off the other fish, all you can see is some fin. I dont know how to fix it oh well.
This place is Vernon Reservoir. One of my favorite honeyholes. Not really known to well, but produces alot of fish. Alot of long, really long skinny browns, but the rainbows in the summer and fall are nice and juicy toads. Great lake for pontoons and tubes. Any spinner works great year round or just power bait. This lake produces fish all year round. great place for kids to fish... And LOAH as I read in one of your threads, you hate the fees to park to fish, well this place is free and the camping is free too
yeah its still pretty muddy, and quite a bit of snow still.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good to know, thanks. It's cool that there aren't any fees. I have a parks pass now, so State Parks are no sweat anymore, but free camping is super bonus. I don't mind a $5.00 park fee, but $9.00 at the 'nelle and $7.00 at Yuba is ridiculous.

To get your pics to display properly, you need to resize them to a width of 618 pixels. The site will allow you to upload a pic at 640, but it gets cut off because of the narrow margins of the actual text window.

Or the viewer can just right click the image and click the "view image" option to see the full pic. 

I'll have to go there sometime.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Lakecitypirate said:


> This place is Vernon Reservoir. One of my favorite honeyholes. Not really known to well, but produces alot of fish.


Now you've done it. You call a place a honey hole and now we will have to get stupiddog to charter a bus out there and clean that place out :wink:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

scott_rn said:


> Now you've done it. You call a place a honey hole and now we will have to get stupiddog to charter a bus out there and clean that place out :wink:


I think you mean great googly moogly, right?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats o.k. because I will just run him over with my ATV! That is one of my early spring fav's free camping, tons of atv's, and some decent fish. No boats though  they have a fence all around the property. Looks like I know where I am fishing on Sunday morning though!


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

I was up there about two weeks ago and there was no open water. Not to mention I ended up sleeping on the side of the road in my trailer. That's another story. Good looking browns.


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice fish coming out of Vernon.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

LOAH said:


> scott_rn said:
> 
> 
> > Now you've done it. You call a place a honey hole and now we will have to get stupiddog to charter a bus out there and clean that place out :wink:
> ...


viewtopic.php?f=1&t=4911
Actually, this one was stupiddog and it was serious (but is was all about saving on gas and not about destroying a honey hole  ). I wouldn't want to catch the wrath of the anti-nevada crowd by suggesting a great googly moogly trip.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Crash, I made the same mistake and tried to take my trailer in there about two weeks ago. I barely was able to get turned around. I thought I was going to spend the night and then some. I ended up going to Yuba and caught one 12" bow. Lakecity, fishing last fall at your honeyhole was great. Good report!


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

ridgetop said:


> Crash, I made the same mistake and tried to take my trailer in there about two weeks ago. I barely was able to get turned around. I thought I was going to spend the night and then some


I was lucky the next morning to have the help of some good ol' vernon boys help me out. And even Toole county sheriff. The poor officer almost got stuck to. It took about 4 hours to get out. If those guys are on here that helped me out, thanks.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I was going to Gas up the bus but decided gas is to much.


----------



## mzshooter (Apr 8, 2008)

Fished there friday caught 7 bows before 9:00 fishing died at that point. Had one fish that took a fly to the gut took it home for dinner. At 10:30 trucks and trailers started rolling in. THANKS FOR LETTING EVERYONE KNOW ABOUT THE HUNEYHOLE!!!! I bet it was crazy out there on Sat. - Sun. Looks like I'll hit it on the weekdays.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

mzshooter said:


> Fished there friday caught 7 bows before 9:00 fishing died at that point. Had one fish that took a fly to the gut took it home for dinner. At 10:30 trucks and trailers started rolling in. THANKS FOR LETTING EVERYONE KNOW ABOUT THE HUNEYHOLE!!!! I bet it was crazy out there on Sat. - Sun. Looks like I'll hit it on the weekdays.


It probably had nothing to do with the report here...It's been quite popular to a lot of people for at least 30 of the last years I've been going there...It was even profiled in Field & Stream in the early 60's. The old flyshop ( Doc's? ) untown Salt Lake would promote the area a lot !!
So, I don't think _Lakecitypirate_ spilled any can of new worms... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## mzshooter (Apr 8, 2008)

I've been going there for over 20 years and never seen it this crowded this early. I don't know if it was from the post or not, or it could of been due to the road being closed (Snow)before little valley turn, but there where a lot of people there!!!!


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

It could be crowded simply because it is one of the very few places in northern Utah that has open water. It is one of the first places to have open water every year and at this time of the year crowds are not uncommon.


----------



## spiraleyes (Nov 25, 2007)

Keep in mind that last weekend was the first good weather that we've had all year, and plenty of people were itching to get out.


----------

